# Install rpm from iso



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I have a laptop with no cd or ethernet. Mandrake 10.1 is installed, but it doesn't have any of the additional software. On the hard drive there are the three iso files for the install cds. Is that any way I can install the additional software (like open office) from those iso files?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, I do this on my laptop so I don't have to keep the CDs around.
mount -o loop /what/ever/cd1.iso /mnt/cd1
And do that for each CD when you need them.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Come to think of it, I remember having to install some package to use the looping device with mount. I don't recall the name of the package though, maybe someone else knows.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Now, if you mean to install off of the actuall physical media, then just mount the cd (mount /dev/cdrom /mnt), and then look for the rpms in /mnt.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Whiteskin said:


> Now, if you mean to install off of the actuall physical media, then just mount the cd (mount /dev/cdrom /mnt), and then look for the rpms in /mnt.





Fyzbo said:


> I have a laptop with no cd or ethernet.


How did you get the iso images on the hard drive?
lynch


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I got mine with no CD Drive/Ethernet by using Windows to download the ISOs over wifi and later formatting the Windows partition.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Used an external USB harddrive. And mounting it worked perfectly, thank you.


----------

